
The Slovenian/Slavic startup house in Silicon Valley - barredo
http://stritar.net/Post/Thinking-about-Silicon-Valley-Did-you-hear-about-the-Slovenian-Slavic-startup-house.aspx
======
Goranek
Bravo Slovenci :) Good job!

